

Why the sudden interest in FXRuby? - kentf
http://gemcutter.org/stats

======
compay
Perhaps in part because it's now working with MinGW for Windows and Snow
Leopard, though the official release for these platforms is yet to come out.

[http://lylejohnson.name/blog/2009/10/20/newly-supported-
buil...](http://lylejohnson.name/blog/2009/10/20/newly-supported-build-
platforms-for-fxruby-coming-soon/)

Many Ruby developers are so Mac-centric that they don't realize how popular
Ruby is on Windows. The Ruby One-click installer is the single most downloaded
archive on RubyForge, with more than twice the number of downloads than even
Ruby Gems.

If FXRuby works with the Ruby provided by the One-click Installer, then it's
going to get a lot of downloads, because while Windows may not be the ideal
platform for Ruby server apps, it's a good platform for desktop apps, at least
if you want to have a lot of users.

------
jameskilton
Can't find the post right now, but there was an issue to where rubyforge syncs
were counting towards the download graph. This has been fixed but the data
wasn't changed, so yeah, this graph is skewed.

------
lylejohnson
I chatted with head Gemcutter Nick Quaranto (qrush) on IRC a week or so ago
about this and it appears to be a bot or what-have-you that is mirroring all
of the Win32 binary gems for FXRuby--even versions that are years old! So no,
these stats are not representative of reality.

Assuming gemcutter.org does become the preferred source for all gem downloads,
it's safe to assume that downloads of Rails (and other known popular gems)
will surpass this in due time. In the meantime I've given Nick my blessing to
"filter" those download statistics as he sees fit to make them more realistic.

------
phren0logy
Because why_ is no longer writing Shoes?

~~~
steveklabnik
_why may not be, but many others are:

<http://github.com/shoes/shoes>

------
mr_dbr
Given that Gemcutter is a relatively new service, my first guess would be the
graph is skewed if they switched to gemcutter before other popular Ruby
projects (more so if FXRuby is a dependancy for another popular gem which is
hosted elsewhere)

Then again, their download page <http://www.fxruby.org/downloads.html> only
mentions RubyForge..

~~~
nex3
Haml, the 10th most downloaded gem on there, still hasn't switched to
Gemcutter.

------
qrush
I really don't think it matters. Rails and its gems will most likely surpass
it in no time: <http://gems.rubyforge.org/stats.html>

------
sunjain
Why not wxRuby?

------
gladius
I think it was a bot run amok.

